# Rikon bearing replacement



## gman2431 (Nov 16, 2015)

,

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Cody ! I have a Rikon also and have had no issues yet . How long have you been running yours?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

What type of failure did the bearing have? Making noise, too much friction, ball bearings fall out, or total lock up etc.?


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 16, 2015)

,

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

Wave spring washer . . .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 16, 2015)

,

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Useful 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 16, 2015)

@Kevin it was starting to make noise. Once removed they both sound rough. 

@manbuckwal I think it's been 4 or 5 years. I've spun ALOT of floats in that time and also some big hunks of wood not really meant for this small machine. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a Rikon also, and I have some play in the shaft...it moves left to right about 3/16"....would that be the bearing problem? Or can fix it by tightening something up?


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I have a Rikon also, and I have some play in the shaft...it moves left to right about 3/16"....would that be the bearing problem? Or can fix it by tightening something up?



What exactly are you moving that far? More specifically is it the shaft for sure or just the hand wheel etc. ?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2016)

The whole shaft....and the pulley wheel. 
Lemme get a short video of it....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>



How does the upper pulley line up to the lower one? I had a Rockwell that did that a bit and it turned out the pulley had slid out a hair.Maybe loosen the set screw for the pulley and move it in?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2016)

It's not just the pulley. It's the whole shaft moving.....


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> It's not just the pulley. It's the whole shaft moving.....



No, I understand that, What I was saying and probably wasn't clear, some lathes use the pulley or handwheel to keep the shaft form moving left to right, If the pulley has moved out on the shaft it could be causing your side to side slop. Loosen the set screw on the pulley and slide it in towards the bearing to tighten up the side to side play.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 9, 2016)

,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Wow that seems like a lot.
> 
> Collin the pulley on top does have a set screw and so does the hand wheel. If I remember right even with those off you cannot move the shaft back and forth.
> 
> I would definetly try what collin is saying first but it almost looks like the left bearing is moving in and out also which is weird.



Maybe a missing dammit ring?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2016)

did that to the pulley wheel....still moves. 

If you look on the left side you can see the snap ring in place moving with the shaft...


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Maybe a missing dammit ring?


,


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I'm trying to rack my brain (still kinda waking up lol) but something is weird.
> 
> When I removed my shaft the right bearing comes out with it, it's the most complicated one to get off. It looks like his shaft is sliding through that bearing and the left one is still attached to the shaft.
> 
> ...



I've done bearings in a number of lathes and press fit or slide fit has been hit or miss depending on the tolerances in them, I suppose it's possible he's got one just a hair undersized or the bearing just a hair oversized. My Delta they'll slide off easy but I don't have any runout on the shaft so....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 9, 2016)

,


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I'm trying to rack my brain (still kinda waking up lol) but something is weird.
> 
> When I removed my shaft the right bearing comes out with it, it's the most complicated one to get off. It looks like his shaft is sliding through that bearing and the left one is still attached to the shaft.
> 
> ...




Snap ring is still there. I might just take it apart, then reassemble it. There's no noise coming from the bearings, so they sound good. 
I think the shaft just slid on both bearings so they may need to be reset....
Most likely tackle it on Tuesday....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I know you got the newer model Rip but you have a snap ring on the left side of your left bearing?



Yes...


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yep your Definetly gonna have to start taking stuff apart. Let us know what you find!! This has got me curious as to what is going on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

Does the index thing come off or is it a solid part with the shaft? Does it press fit?


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2016)

,


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

I need to get a set of snap ring pliers....needle nose pliers dont work. Well, at least the ones I have....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> That is solid on the shaft. When you pound the shaft out it will come with.



thanks...


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2016)

I went to harbor if you got one close by and got mine. They were like 5 bucks and if it's the only time I use em it was worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

ok....what I found was the shaft just slides in and out (right to left) with just my fingers. so there is no press fit resistance anymore. I'm going to order new bearings right now. that should correct the issue. Correct?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

of course they're closed now....


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> ok....what I found was the shaft just slides in and out (right to left) with just my fingers. so there is no press fit resistance anymore. I'm going to order new bearings right now. that should correct the issue. Correct?



From what collin said about his being loose I don't know. Every bearing I have ever dealt with is press fit. 

So what exactly is moving? Have you figured that out at all From what you seen? 

The pulley should be tight to allow no movement. Is an outer or inner race on the bearing moving? That's about all in can think of but still don't see how that would do it.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2016)

@ripjack13 when you have the shafts all the way out can you please take a pic of the part that the indexing pin nests with to lock it. Something broke loose in mine and I'm curious what I need to order without taking it apart until I have the part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> @ripjack13 when you have the shafts all the way out can you please take a pic of the part that the indexing pin nests with to lock it. Something broke loose in mine and I'm curious what I need to order without taking it apart until I have the part.



You can't lock it anymore?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

@Final Strut I am taking pictures of everything Scott. So, I'll be sure to post em up.




gman2431 said:


> From what collin said about his being loose I don't know. Every bearing I have ever dealt with is press fit.
> 
> So what exactly is moving? Have you figured that out at all From what you seen?
> 
> The pulley should be tight to allow no movement. Is an outer or inner race on the bearing moving? That's about all in can think of but still don't see how that would do it.



The pulley is tight. It's set screws are good.lemme go back to my pictures and edit in what I have for info...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

well I'll be dipt in mud....I just fixed it. It seems looking back at my pictures, the left side bearing was not seated fully. 


 
There you can see the outside of the bearing is not seated flush even with the clip on it.^^^^



 
and here is a better pic, with out the clip.^^^^

and just now, I just gave it a whack with the rubber mallet on the bushing, with out the clip, and the shaft pushed to the right, with the hand wheel on it, and it just came together.


 
so I put the clip on it to see and the side to side movement was gone....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> @ripjack13 when you have the shafts all the way out can you please take a pic of the part that the indexing pin nests with to lock it. Something broke loose in mine and I'm curious what I need to order without taking it apart until I have the part.



ok...so since I did not have to fully take it apart, I can't get pix at the moment. However, if Rikon says they cover the bearings, then I'll get a new set just in case. and install em later on. then I'll post up pix of it. and I'll tag ya...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> You can't lock it anymore?


Nope. I forgot to pull the pin once after I changed out a collet and I hit the switch. It made a funky noise and bent the pin and I was never able to get it to lock again after that.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> Nope. I forgot to pull the pin once after I changed out a collet and I hit the switch. It made a funky noise and bent the pin and I was never able to get it to lock again after that.



I just uploaded my pix on fb. And tagged you on em...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh my goodness!!!! Rikon is sending me a new shaft and both bearings!!!! Woooo

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! Rikon is sending me a new shaft and both bearings!!!! Woooo



I've heard nothing but good about them and this is another nod to them!! 

Super cool man

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2016)

YIPEEE!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 16, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> YIPEEE!!!
> 
> View attachment 101953



Way cool. If you decide not to keep the old shaft and bearings around as spare parts please let me know, I've got a home built machine in my head for a specialty thing I do that those would allow me to build.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounds good. I'll let ya know after the rebuild ....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yipeee!! The lathe is up n running great again.
I found out upon comparing the shafts that there is a spacer that is supposed to be sticking up/out on the inside of the right side of the shaft...




As you can see there. The old one on the right. New on the left.
In the picture at the bottom, you see a spacer that was part of the mold(?) And on the old one, it's worn down...

That spacer is the same amount of sided to side movent that it was doing.
Case closed....

Thanks for the help!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2016)

This is the new one...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Old one...


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 19, 2016)

Crazy man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> @ripjack13 when you have the shafts all the way out can you please take a pic of the part that the indexing pin nests with to lock it. Something broke loose in mine and I'm curious what I need to order without taking it apart until I have the part.



I think on yours, you may have sheared the pin not the gears...the gears are nice and solid, where as the pin is a little softer...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Way cool. If you decide not to keep the old shaft and bearings around as spare parts please let me know, I've got a home built machine in my head for a specialty thing I do that those would allow me to build.......



Colin, I'd like to keep the bearings, but the shaft is yours if you want it....


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Colin, I'd like to keep the bearings, but the shaft is yours if you want it....



Sure, that works. I'm sure I can get a couple bearings locally. It won't be powered so I don't need expensive ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> @ripjack13 when you have the shafts all the way out can you please take a pic of the part that the indexing pin nests with to lock it. Something broke loose in mine and I'm curious what I need to order without taking it apart until I have the part.



This is the pin on the inside...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Sure, that works. I'm sure I can get a couple bearings locally. It won't be powered so I don't need expensive ones.



Ok...I'll ship it soon...


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...I'll ship it soon...



No hurry, It'll take a bit to build the rest of the machine


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> This is the pin on the inside...
> 
> View attachment 102279



I removed the pin and it was bent but it didn't look sheered. I will have to take a closer look when I get a chance and probably pull the shaft.


----------



## Spinartist (May 22, 2016)

I had a Jet mini lathe & let it run with a bad bearing to long & it wore down the spindle shaft which I had to replace.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

